# 4 Blade



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.mercurymarine.com/propellers/aluminum/spitfire/


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Solas Amita #1313-105-14 Aluminum Boat Propeller
what about this one better price


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is Weird ...what size motor ?

14 pitch is a Bunch ...


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry not so much for the pitch but the name of this prop lol sorry


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

btw its a 35 mercury 1988


----------

